# German tolls?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know if the German motorways are still toll free for motorhomes over 3500 kg? 

The reason I ask is this rather complicated thing springs to mind. 

With a coach, it was toll free if we were coming from another EU country - so for example France - Germany, crossing the border at Kehl etc. 

When travelling from a non EU country - ie Switzerland - we paid a toll based on the number of kilometres travelled and (from memory) the number of passengers on board.

What is the motorhome position please, for those over 3500 kg? 

Cheers

Russell


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You have to watch out for the german trolls they hide under bridges and jump out as you pass .

Andy


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this may help see here
chapter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Tolls on autobahns in Germany are only payable for commercial vehicles over 12 tonnes GVW. I think all coaches are toll free as well but stand to be corrected.

There are no tolls for private vehicles, regardless of weight...

http://www.bmvbs.de/en/Transport/Roads/HGV-toll-,2075.962107/HGV-Heavy-Goods-Vehicle-toll-Q.htm#3

Pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



Rapide561 said:


> Does anyone know if the German motorways are still toll free for motorhomes over 3500 kg?


Yes, they are.



peejay said:


> Tolls on autobahns in Germany are only payable for commercial vehicles over 12 tonnes GVW.


Correct!



peejay said:


> I think all coaches are toll free as well but stand to be corrected.


Also correct!

Every couple of months or so some backbencher in the German parliament tries to start a discussion about introducing a general autobahn toll for all vehicles. So far, however, those who would have the power to introduce it completely ignore such attempts.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

I clearly recall paying tolls in Germany with coaches. I have since Googled this and it is classed as "VAT on coach travel"

Russell


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Tolls*



Rapide561 said:


> I clearly recall paying tolls in Germany with coaches. I have since Googled this and it is classed as "VAT on coach travel".


There may be a *VAT* to be charged if (paying) passengers are carried into Germany, from Germany, or through Germany to and from non-EU countries.

However there is definitely no *road toll* in Germany for coaches.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

